# My merley monster goes to the pond!



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Mina is rather pretty and wishes I would throw her ball.


























Can you find the Mina?


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

And besides looking pretty the monster also swims, albeit ungracefully.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is she? She is one cool looking dog.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Is she a beauceron mix?! Great pictures, she looks like she had a blast!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mina is a cutie!


----------



## Cara (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you.  

And for those who are asking about breed, as far as I know she is an aussie/lab mix. Her mom was for sure an aussie, what dad was is unknown but my best guess is lab.


----------

